# Tractor for mixed com/res



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm curious about tractor setups for routes that involve both commercial and residential. We have a commercial residential property that includes plowing about a mile of road and clearing 45 driveways. We've had a single speed SS with a blizzard 810 on the property. It's slow but works. We also have a truck in the same area that can assist with the road plowing. I have been thinking about putting the SS on a different property in the future and using a tractor instead.
We have three additional small commercial accounts in a 2 mile area that could potentially be done by this tractor plus a good size neighborhood across the street for adding driveways.
I will probably stick with Kubota. I have a great dealer. Blue and green are also options. I like the L6060. I could front mount a blade and blower and rear blade for driveways. I like the speed of the m7060 better but maybe not the extra length. I like the front factory undermount available for the L series. I am also interested in an inverted blower with a blade on the front. With so many options, what setups have worked well for others?


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a new holland t4-75 with a 10' pusher on a fel with a normand 92-280 on the rear. Just drop the box when you start your resis. 25 mph gets you there in a decent amount of time. We haven't ran out of power so far. We have one more year contracted on our condos and the blower will be replaced with a 16' ebling to be more efficient on commercial properties.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

sven1277 said:


> I'm curious about tractor setups for routes that involve both commercial and residential. We have a commercial residential property that includes plowing about a mile of road and clearing 45 driveways. We've had a single speed SS with a blizzard 810 on the property. It's slow but works. We also have a truck in the same area that can assist with the road plowing. I have been thinking about putting the SS on a different property in the future and using a tractor instead.
> We have three additional small commercial accounts in a 2 mile area that could potentially be done by this tractor plus a good size neighborhood across the street for adding driveways.
> I will probably stick with Kubota. I have a great dealer. Blue and green are also options. I like the L6060. I could front mount a blade and blower and rear blade for driveways. I like the speed of the m7060 better but maybe not the extra length. I like the front factory undermount available for the L series. I am also interested in an inverted blower with a blade on the front. With so many options, what setups have worked well for others?


I've seen a lot of this tractor for residential thing between living/working in the Rockies and Alaska.
Never done it personally 
I was surprised upon asking how many driveways a single tractor is doing 
Most of what I've seen is a blower and loader bucket combo.
Seems especially handy and efficient 
I've spent a lot of time watching, more out of fascination than anything, cuz I'll probably never do it... I'm a commercial guy and have been for decades.

More often than commercial the driveways don't have anywhere to put snow storage 
On the commercial/resi combinations like you're describing we often used new Holland skid steers with Schultze snowblowers 
They work fine but I can easily see the tractors being more productive, especially when transporting to the next location.

Basically I've done it every other way except tractor (I'm not counting garden size tractors as "tractors" I have done that before) and I can say there's definitely a niche market where the tractor is going to kick azz
Especially when you get frequent heavy Dumps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd recommend a Boss V with an inverted. A V because it tucks out of the way when you're blowing. It's a great second choice to no plow. An inverted because there is no faster way of doing driveways. 

I have a 8611 Blizzard on one of my tractor\blower setups. It works. But you have to be conscious of that blade hanging 4' in front of you. Or more depending on how it's angled. We use it on a few private roads, then blow the driveways. Again, it works, but I would never do it that way again. 

I suppose I would consider a SnowEx V so I could use it on a truck or the truck plow on the tractor, but I really don't think you can beat the DXT.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd recommend a Boss V with an inverted. A V because it tucks out of the way when you're blowing. It's a great second choice to no plow. An inverted because there is no faster way of doing driveways.
> 
> I have a 8611 Blizzard on one of my tractor\blower setups. It works. But you have to be conscious of that blade hanging 4' in front of you. Or more depending on how it's angled. We use it on a few private roads, then blow the driveways. Again, it works, but I would never do it that way again.
> 
> I suppose I would consider a SnowEx V so I could use it on a truck or the truck plow on the tractor, but I really don't think you can beat the DXT.


Mark if you were to run a Boss V on a 5100E. What size would you prefer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CAT 245ME said:


> Mark if you were to run a Boss V on a 5100E. What size would you prefer?


I was hoping no one would ask...

I'm not sure on widths when in V. It would handle a 10' with no problem...it handles the 8611 with no problem.

Looks like 107" in V. I don't think I would want that wide when the blower is only 92".


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

My thought process on going with a front blade/blower and rear blade with box ends is use front blade for streets and parking lots. Then after storm, switch to front blower. Use rear blade to pull out driveways to street then at end of private road we also plow, use front blower to widen street and blow off snow from the pulled out driveways. I would only need to blow driveways toward the garage for big snow falls. Most of these driveways on the main property are short, 1-2 car length long.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I m with Mookes

Boss V on the front and inverted on the back. JD 4066r with 8'-2" V and 82" Normand N82-260 HINV. that won't be beat in the situation you describe. two blades or a front blower means you have to touch the snow one more time compared to the inverted.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

they even advertise a kit https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/heavy-equipment/tractor-plows


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I do like the 4066. It is faster than the Kubota. How would an inverted blower work for widening streets after windrowing with a blade? I'm talking about after a larger storm


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

sven1277 said:


> I do like the 4066. It is faster than the Kubota. How would an inverted blower work for widening streets after windrowing with a blade? I'm talking about after a larger storm


Our 92" Normand inverted on JD 5085 works just fine for widening roads. We use it often in that type of application. Once banks are over 3' and hardened it gets to be a challenge. We purchased a rear facing dual auger for when it gets deep.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

you would have no problem at all even with a little crunch to widen to the curb line--over the curb a not inverted blower is better


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use a 4720 with an inverted blower on the three point and a Boss V up front. A great combination. You would not be disappointed with a set up of similar size or next sizes bigger.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

SDLandscapes VT said:


> they even advertise a kit https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/heavy-equipment/tractor-plows


Boss's mount ain't much of a mount that I've seen, no real bracing


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've definitely been interested in an interview setup. It sounds like there really aren't many drawbacks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

On our private roads we generally make 2 passes with the plow and the last one with the blower. Keeps the roads full width and no banks.

And never handle the snow more often than you have to. Front plow and inverted is the most efficient way.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> On our private roads we generally make 2 passes with the plow and the last one with the blower. Keeps the roads full width and no banks.
> 
> And never handle the snow more often than you have to. Front plow and inverted is the most efficient way.[/QUOTE
> 
> If there was a love button on this comment it deserves it


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely agree on moving it as few times as possible. What are thoughts on a Kubota 6060 or 7060 vs JD 4066r?


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

JD 4066r >>>> Kubota L6060 but the 7060 is a different animal and not really a comparison to 4066r.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

What inverted for the L6060?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

on a 4066 or l60 a metalpless upfront and cyclone in the rear would be an unstoppable setup. I'm actually selling my metalpless 6-11 if you're interested. Getting out of the commercial game and tripling down on the residential.


----------

